# Gluing to a latex mask? How??



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

if the mask doesn't need to be worn ever again, you could spray great stuff in it. i did that last year for my stalk about head. for the eyes i carved out sockets with a spoon and shoved the ping pong balls in them.

you have to do the great stuff in layers though. spray about an inch, make sure to gets ears and nose and other protrubances if any. let that cure. spray another inch, repeat. since it expands 3 times its size you really aren't spray foam inch by inch. also, i stuck a pvc pipe on the secnd spray in the middle and sprayed the great stuff around it. made a nice way to mount it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

I like the Great Stuff idea!
But another option... I recall having a similar problem (ping-pong ball eyes and a latex mask, oddly!) a long time ago (I was like, 13?), and my dad handed me a jar of contact cement.
"Smear a layer on the ping-pong balls, and some on the area of the mask where you want it to join, smear it around, then seperate the pieces for a few minutes, letting the cement set up and get REALLY gummy and sticky. After another few minutes, join the pieces and you will NOT be able to separate them".
His words, not mine, but it worked for me then. I've used contact cement often, works great with plastics and latex.
Also, if you don't need the whole ping-pong ball in the mask, then cut away the ball and use just a piece of the 'shell' to do the eye... it'll cut down on any weight/drag which might make things separate before everything's cured.

My two cents. Best of luck!!!


Mike C.


----------



## Kurt (Sep 5, 2006)

How about a screw through the inside of the mask into the ping pong ball?

Try a very narrow (small diameter) wood screw.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

If you have any buddies into RC cars, airplanes, etc., they may have some CA Adhesive. That stuff will glue about anything.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Ideally you want a flexible adhesive. I'd probably use something like Contact Cement, Rubber Cement, or Shoe Goo. Though first, I'd get a wet sponge and clean around the eye cutouts, then hit it with something like isoproponol to clean off any mold release that might still be there before gluing.

CA might work, but with rubber mask it'd be hit and miss. Plus it might either fall off, or be a permanent addition depending on the latex and the plastic the ball is made of. And before you ask, CA is "superglue/crazyglue/stupidglue"


----------

